
Everybody Dance Now - Transfer Motion from One Person to Another Using AI - dsr12
https://youtube.com/watch?v=PCBTZh41Ris
======
dsr12
Paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1808.07371.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1808.07371.pdf)

